# 120 gallon rimless



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

After many sketches on paper finally the tank is a reality, scaled down from 180 to 120g . one inch acrylic rimless.

tek lamp 640watts (8 t5)
Eheim 2078
DIY sump
300 w heater
co2 pressurized
turbotwist 18w UV


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

wow... 1 inch acrylic? How are the optics?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy moley! That's all kinds of awesome. One inch acrylic, 8 bulb TEK, rimless, overflows, drilled, 120 gallons.
..speechless..
Please keep us updated 
What are the dimensions? 20*20*72 inches?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks nice already without fish or plants.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

the optics are fine, much better than I expected...
tank is 60 long 25 wide 21 high.
more pics later.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

An impressive equipment list for a reef tank... Nice start btw! That should make one hell of a planted aquarium.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

That is sooooo cool. I will realy be watching this to see how it all turns out. Great start.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Now thats cool! I dig it!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow!  what a nice set up. The scape looks great already. This is gonna be fun to watch it to completion. I would have Altum angels or a school of 500 green neon tetras. im subscribing to this thread roud:


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks good so far. I thought I read on here somewhere that sump + pressurized CO2 isn't an efficient combination. I could be wrong though...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I have to agree with CL and everyone else. 1 inch acrylic? Holy moley! That is quite awesome. 

Loving the layout as well. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Fantastic! love the scape also..
Plant list?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all, 
Plant list is open, any suggestions?
I have a 55 galon planted with sump and with a good reactor levels read OK, probably not as efficient as with a canister so you need more dosing. but the pros of an overflow are more.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

This one's gonna be goooood...substrate is fluorite?


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to admit, this one caught my attention. :eek5:


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Substrate is Aquarimplants.com´s own, natural Amazon. works nice in my other tank.
Cant post more pics because my space is limited now. is there a way to get more?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Man Sweet TANK!!! I like it! I use photobucket.com. Upload your pics there and then use the IMG code to post the link. You will be good to go. Cant wait to see this planted. Great Job


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

This tank is just looking great.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

1 long side flex view,

2 another view


----------



## naturalwonders (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW, didn't see this thread until now. Very nice tank and set up.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm feeling weeping moss on the wood, to simulate a tree

then HG everywhere, then giant hairgrass along the back, OR no back, so it can be viewed from both sides

just remember not to cover up TOO much of the hardscape, because it looks awesome...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn I wanna dump my 120G lol and get a rimless 120. Who makes it?? This is gorgeous for real. Subscribed!


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Finally...some good journals like this one to entertain me. So, about that overflow, are you going to have an auto water changer to keep the water level up? In other words, what happens when the water dips below your overflow?

Consider me subscribed and great dimensions on the tank...assuming this was a custom job...25" wide wow!

-Dan


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm about the fish list, put a nice school of 10 or more congos in there.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

As far as plants...i think a field of eleocharis would look great and some petite nana and peacock moss along the base of the driftwood or maybe some flame moss on the driftwood. I'm thinking you're probably wanting the tank to be viewed well from the front and back so a stem plant back drop probably won't work? Anyway...looking forward to what you go with!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

the tank was custom made by a guy down in Mexico, tank only for around 1800 he works acrylic like no one, took me long to find him. he´d sure be glad to do some exports. (I recall him saying he had some one inch sheets left from a big job...

Dan,
the thing with sumps is that the level in the tank is constant, the overflow sends down only what you pump up, so evaporation only affects the sump level, all I will do as in my 55 g is put a level alarm and refill the sump. I did thought of plumbing hydraulics to the living room but it was too complicated and pushed my budget too far since DIY was no longer an option.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

if weeping moss stands somewhat hard water its in! great idea, thanks.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Dan the Man said:


> As far as plants...i think a field of eleocharis would look great and some petite nana and peacock moss along the base of the driftwood or maybe some flame moss on the driftwood. I'm thinking you're probably wanting the tank to be viewed well from the front and back so a stem plant back drop probably won't work? Anyway...looking forward to what you go with!


The thing with this tank is that we tend to think of a long side of the aquarium as the ¨back¨. in this set up the back is the short side with the plumbing, so maybe a few stem plants could find its way. maybe.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Front View


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

That tank is outside????????? That's so hot


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Jungle val does well in hard water as well.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool concept.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is looking great! Your weather must be very stable to be able to have it outside. I'd love to have something like that out on the porch.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

IC3D said:


> That tank is outside????????? That's so hot


no, no, there are two big sliding glass doors.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Filete said:


> no, no, there are two big sliding glass doors.


Oooooooooh ok... looks great regardless!


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> The thing with this tank is that we tend to think of a long side of the aquarium as the ¨back¨. in this set up the back is the short side with the plumbing, so maybe a few stem plants could find its way. maybe.


My bad, I guessed that from your pictures and that where your "back" is I thought there was a wall there. 

So what do you think about the field idea? Maybe UG or Eleocharis?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

UG would be fantastic, Very hard to get here. will search anyway.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

DIY sump done!
silicone drying...


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Filete said:


> DIY sump done!
> silicone drying...


Looks goodroud:Very nice silicone work.

What are you using for a return pump? In case of power failure, how will you prevent back flow (siphon) from your returns?
Is your sump on it's side, or is it going to flow left/right around the baffles? What will you put in it?

Can't wait to see how you plumb it:icon_cool

Also, are you using a canister _and_ a sump? Curious as to why, aside from added space for cool stuff.

EDIT: The placement in your house looks to be very awesome too. Well thought out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

dirtyhermit said:


> Looks goodroud:Very nice silicone work.
> 
> What are you using for a return pump? In case of power failure, how will you prevent back flow (siphon) from your returns?
> Is your sump on it's side, or is it going to flow left/right around the baffles? What will you put in it?
> ...


The pump is a 2500 lph RIO, it has a check valve to avoid a spill in case of power failure. (see picture)
The sump is on its side indeed, it will have double filtration of sponge and 100micron mat, two liters of Matrix, two liters of ceramic rings, spare space for chemical filtration and or water softeners... additional heaters for winter (now it only has a hydror 300w online) PH probe, I don´t like the online probe holders its one more place for a leak. level alarm, thermometer etc.
the sump/canister duo gives me the possibility to keep the sump with fairly low GPH to lose as little co2 as possible, the canister keeps filtration, heating and UV during sump cleaning, and vice versa except for the UV. the sump is very good for diluting medication, excel, fertz, etc.
The sump makes adding water a snap without messing with the scape and keeps the acrylic dryer/cleaner...


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Filete said:


> The pump is a 2500 lph RIO, it has a check valve to avoid a spill in case of power failure. (see picture)
> The sump is on its side indeed, it will have double filtration of sponge and 100micron mat, two liters of Matrix, two liters of ceramic rings, spare space for chemical filtration and or water softeners... additional heaters for winter (now it only has a hydror 300w online) PH probe, I don´t like the online probe holders its one more place for a leak. level alarm, thermometer etc.
> the sump/canister duo gives me the possibility to keep the sump with fairly low GPH to lose as little co2 as possible, the canister keeps filtration, heating and UV during sump cleaning, and vice versa except for the UV. the sump is very good for diluting medication, excel, fertz, etc.
> The sump makes adding water a snap without messing with the scape and keeps the acrylic dryer/cleaner...


Ah I see now, nice how it's up high too you probably don't lose as much going up huh? (head)

You've sold me on the sump/canister duo, with low GPH it makes sense. Having more space to add different filtrations/softeners etc, + the obvious want for added space to remove equipment from the DT. All these are very good reasons to have a sump. Many seem to want one just because they _think_ it sounds cool.
On the other hand I do see many successful larger tanks using just canisters with everything inline. (return pump assists in some cases)
I hadn't thought about the PITA of cleaning such a larger tank lol

Subscribed as I'm sure many are, looking forward to see it progress. What an awesome start:icon_mrgr I always wanted to have a cool BIG peninsula.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a picture of the sump working, by accident I discovered that a Bulkhead slip screen is a wonderful silencer for the overflow exit.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

what a beast!


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Filete said:


> the tank was custom made by a guy down in Mexico, tank only for around 1800 he works acrylic like no one, took me long to find him. he´d sure be glad to do some exports. (I recall him saying he had some one inch sheets left from a big job...
> 
> Dan,
> the thing with sumps is that the level in the tank is constant, the overflow sends down only what you pump up, so evaporation only affects the sump level, all I will do as in my 55 g is put a level alarm and refill the sump. I did thought of plumbing hydraulics to the living room but it was too complicated and pushed my budget too far since DIY was no longer an option.


 
Man your tank is smokin hot! Made it to the top off question so I haven't made it all the way to the end yet.

Not sure if someone already covered autotop off, but when I had my reef, I used a 7 gallon salt bucker and purchased an autotop off with pump from www.autotopoff.com for my sump autotop off! The thing worked flawlessly. Has a silenoid and plug in relay back to the pump. Worked like a charm. I know reefs are a bit different with evap, but it did work good and if I would ever run another tank with a sump, I'd definately go down the same road.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

So i just made it to the end! Fab tank man! Any new pics? So in case of power failure or when you shut the pump off for maintenance of the sump, I'm sure you tested to make sure all the water doesn't auto-siphon back into your tank. I know you have a check valve on your pump, but this is definately a weak link for sure as check valves do fail over time in use. Just make sure without the CV that the water volume in the tank can be taken up in the sump. Just sayin as I've had the exeperience already during my reef tank years!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

bbehring said:


> So i just made it to the end! Fab tank man! Any new pics? So in case of power failure or when you shut the pump off for maintenance of the sump, I'm sure you tested to make sure all the water doesn't auto-siphon back into your tank. I know you have a check valve on your pump, but this is definately a weak link for sure as check valves do fail over time in use. Just make sure without the CV that the water volume in the tank can be taken up in the sump. Just sayin as I've had the exeperience already during my reef tank years!


Yes, the system has been tested with a 7 gallon bucket cutting power for 12 hours. The sump is calculated to take the toll in case the check valve fails... very tight though. thanks for the input.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

autotop off is ruled out, too expensive to plumb to the tank. Anyway I also need this tank to keep me busy enough not to think of building a bigger one. lol


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Water is clear now.
the Eheim was running for two months on an established tank. can I consider this tank cycled after running the Ehiem on it for a week?
new pics


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Even your sump is beautiful.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good!

Makes me want to go to some closed down banks/liquor stores for a plexi salvage mission..


----------



## blackmav04 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks really nice. Can't wait to see it when it is planted.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to all,
One question.
The Eheim filter on it was running for two months on an established tank. can I consider this tank cycled after running the Ehiem on it for a week?
or should all the substrate must generate bacteria to consider it cycled?


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you been adding ammonia or anything to the new tank? If not, you probably had some bacteria die off in the filter after moving it from an established tank to the new one with nothing for them to eat. I'd add animals slowly in batches. Getting a few (smallish) fish in there now will help maintain whatever colony you have left in the eheim.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I would agree with Beeya about adding a few fish to get the tank fully cycled. You have such a beautiful tank and I know how hard it is to not just start putting fish in it but in the aquarium hobby patience is a virtue especially if you want to have long term success. By the looks of everything you have done so far it seems that everything is very well thought out. This is by far one of the nicest looking setups I have seen in the journals yet. I love the hardscape, the tank and I dont say this very often but that is a sweet sump that you have(brings me back to the reef keeping days). Keep up the good work and keep us all posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful hardscape and tank.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks guys,
I threw 15 pond guppies in to make their thing. Five I found on the floor and two on the sump  hope the rest survives to help the cycle and make it back to the pond when the time comes.
Willow moss is ordered, I found 8 golf balls with three sellers. driftwood will look fantastic!
regarding the carpeting plants and fish, tap water parameters are KH 9, PH 7.9 I will not fight this via R.O I rather choose adaptable species and/or use softening resin. PH comes down to 7 with co2 (am I right?) water hardness comes mainly from magnesium and some calcium.
will UG make it in this water?


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Putting a coil of gutter guard inside your overflow elbow should help keep smaller fish out. Just don't use too much and pick large particles out of it every few days so it doesn't raise the water level. 

This will look great when you start getting plants in there. Really nice dimensions.


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

Filete said:


> thanks guys,
> I threw 15 pond guppies in to make their thing. Five I found on the floor and two on the sump  hope the rest survives to help the cycle and make it back to the pond when the time comes.
> Willow moss is ordered, I found 8 golf balls with three sellers. driftwood will look fantastic!
> regarding the carpeting plants and fish, tap water parameters are KH 9, PH 7.9 I will not fight this via R.O I rather choose adaptable species and/or use softening resin. PH comes down to 7 with co2 (am I right?) water hardness comes mainly from magnesium and some calcium.
> will UG make it in this water?


With a water level that high, no wonder they ended up on the floor. Lights on and lights off would be enough of a shock to them to make them "accidentally" commit suicide.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

How is this tank doing? Looks great so far.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

any updates??? did you get anymore guppy casualties??


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow that is a nice tank, I don't know how I missed the journal.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

suicidal fish, gotta hate it!!!


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

beautifull tank man i love it


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

UG will be fine. I grew it in plain hard KC tap water. It's not nearly as difficult a plant as some would have you believe. It can take forever to get going, but once it does...


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

wow... so envious right now


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to all for your interest, I promise photos soon.
great news about the UG, for the moment I´m trying with a Lilaeopsis mixture (brasilensis and novae zelandae) they seem to be growing fine. 
Fortunately no more jumping fish, it was probably the stress on the day I changed them.
A few spots with algae but still under control, hope to keep it that way.


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I absolutely love your tank. The hardscape is amazing. I can't wait to see the updated pics


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Photo update, plants are growing slowly, all but P. Helferi which is doing it a lot faster. Algae is also growing on the rocks, wood and acrylic, some on the Anubias nana. Help welcomed...
dosing excel, Flourish, and AP.com substrate tabs.
fish are happy and not jumping.
Sorry for the foto quality, messed up the camera.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

more...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Sooo jealous. Love the tank design. The rams look awesome too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I never quite grasped how large this tank is until I saw that picture of your rams. Everything looks top notch.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats amazing, sure it will look even better when it starts to fill in.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

one thought...

Is that mesh too tight? I would think the moss would need more light...I might suggest trying something more porous... a mesh with larger holes... I have a feeling that moss might be choked out...

other than that, fantabulous!!!


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

nice job on the diy sump, nice tank also.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

rountreesj said:


> one thought...
> 
> Is that mesh too tight? I would think the moss would need more light...I might suggest trying something more porous... a mesh with larger holes... I have a feeling that moss might be choked out...
> 
> other than that, fantabulous!!!


I thought so too but that was what I had on a sunday and gave it a try, it has been growing out of the mesh, I will give it a couple weeks more and see how it develops.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks FT.
anyone has experience on mixing Rams and cardinal tetras?
could pass about 30 of them from another tank.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't had GBR yet but my cardinals got along with everyone except fin-nippers...I think they will get along (plus your tank is large enough to accommodate them both)


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

What kind of stones are those?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> What kind of stones are those?


Couldn´t tell you exactly, I collected them in a mountain slide.


----------



## Charles Crews (May 10, 2010)

I love it! I am in the first week of cycling my 140 planted tank. Where did you find those rocks? and the fish are Rams right?


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Wow, impressive tank. Those Rams look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Charles Crews said:


> I love it! I am in the first week of cycling my 140 planted tank. Where did you find those rocks? and the fish are Rams right?


Yes Charles, fish are Ramirezi.
The rocks I collected them in a mountain down here in Mexico.
I did test them in water for two months but without co2, didn´t change the water chemistry, they have been with co2 for three week now, water still tests OK.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

you should find some nice wild swords to throw in there


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

How much light do you have on the tank, seems quite alot.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

> tek lamp 640watts (8 t5)


Wow thats a heck of a lot. I have 432W on a 420 gallon and at full lighting its too much. Do you have the flexibility on your pendant to turn different sets of tubes off and on?


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

i had 6 gbrs in my 90gal with 35 cardinals and they did fine. but something happened mysteriously and 3 of the rams died. maybe the cardinals killed em haha.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

update


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

sanj said:


> Wow thats a heck of a lot. I have 432W on a 420 gallon and at full lighting its too much. Do you have the flexibility on your pendant to turn different sets of tubes off and on?


Two separate swithes four and four.


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks really good  I am excited to watch this tank progress. Can't wait until it fills in!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Subscribed. This is absolutely beautiful. The way you've used the rocks in your scape is awesome!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

More plants and fish added!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

nicely done


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

you have pressurized co2 on this bad boy??


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

albirdy said:


> you have pressurized co2 on this bad boy??


yes they do, see first post.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

about how much you think this thing weighs with all that stuff in there including the water?


----------



## crispy0 (Mar 17, 2009)

i love how natural your substrate makes the tank look and your fish are so colorful! very jealous keep up the good work.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Filete said:


> Two separate swithes four and four.


Hi, ok good you have some flexibility.

Just keep in mind you seem to have a great deal of light that even a reef tank would be happy with. I dont know if you have a PAR meter, not many people do. 

I really like rimless style, I would like to have had that on my tank, but it would have been a few times more expensive, some £6,000+.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Filete said:


> thanks guys,
> I threw 15 pond guppies in to make their thing. Five I found on the floor and two on the sump  hope the rest survives to help the cycle and make it back to the pond when the time comes.
> Willow moss is ordered, I found 8 golf balls with three sellers. driftwood will look fantastic!
> regarding the carpeting plants and fish, tap water parameters are KH 9, PH 7.9 I will not fight this via R.O I rather choose adaptable species and/or use softening resin. PH comes down to 7 with co2 (am I right?) water hardness comes mainly from magnesium and some calcium.
> will UG make it in this water?


Same parameters I have and I have no issue keeping Cardinals. Co2 to 30-35ppm brings PH down from 7.8 to 6.9-6.8ish.

I also think your algae issues could be due to excessive light. What type of fertilizer regime are you running? 

Absolutely awesome tank! I love it!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

it looks really good, i think that no matter what angle you look into the tank its really striking...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like the contrast between the Cardinals and the Black Neons, I may go that route if I ever decide to replace the Pristellas in my 90gal. 

Tank's looking great! roud:

Your carpet will fill in more quickly if you separate out those clumps more, though.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

The Plantman said:


> Same parameters I have and I have no issue keeping Cardinals. Co2 to 30-35ppm brings PH down from 7.8 to 6.9-6.8ish.
> 
> I also think your algae issues could be due to excessive light. What type of fertilizer regime are you running?
> 
> Absolutely awesome tank! I love it!


I´m dosing flourish, two times a week, trace once a week, iron once a week. excel every other day (nitrogen twice a week until the brown stuff concedes)
potassium mildly and no phosphorus.

light is 4 or 5 hours a day of which more two at half power. (640w 2h, 320w 2-3 h)

my TDS is 253 (215 before fertz), of which Kh is 9º (times 17 makes it 153ppm?) and I just cant bring PH down of 7.7 from 8 with CO2. And my reactor is what i would call extremely efficient. the sumps overflow won´t take more than 0.1 out of PH so that is not a reason why I cant bring it down more, on the other hand plants do pearl so i guess co2 is present in at least 15-20 .


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I really like the contrast between the Cardinals and the Black Neons, I may go that route if I ever decide to replace the Pristellas in my 90gal.
> 
> Tank's looking great! roud:
> 
> Your carpet will fill in more quickly if you separate out those clumps more, though.


thanks Laura,
I did on the first bunch of plants but the rams just kept pulling them out:angryfire


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

defiant said:


> about how much you think this thing weighs with all that stuff in there including the water?


Arround 1300lbs including it all, water, tank, base, equipment. roud:


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Add me to the list of the envious. The tank is really a work of art.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

that looks amazing!!! did you finally decide on your fish stock??? or will you just add along the way?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

I decided on the Rams and the angels, cardinals, black neons and SAE come from my other tank which was emptied yesterday to be rescaped, dear hobby I got into...


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

The woodwork for the base is finished!
I have been struggling with brown algae, had to prune to all the carpet down to the substrate three times. Advice welcomed.
update pictures...


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Some pictures of the brown slime that makes me crazy!
Phosphates under control!
CO2 stable
Plenty Nitrogen
4 hours light period half power in with 1 hour siesta in the middle
dosing Excel, trace, Flourish, potasium...
What else?


An a nice Ram Picture :icon_smil


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

damn this is beautiful....the stand came out really nice i like it a lot. 

as for the brown stuff, not sure..doesn't look like the normal brown slime that comes after a new set up.. but then again it may be the start to that...

if it is then it normally dies off after a week or two try and take a look at the algae picture in my 90p link in my sig. that brown stuff went away after 3 weeks but it coverd the entire bottom of the tank all over the rocks, substrate, and covering the HC.

good luck!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking good so far. Why didnt you go with a darker substrate?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice Tank you 90p Defiant! 
I´ve seen the brow stuff yo mention, mine is not long, just a film of brown slim all over the plants. here is a close up of marsilea hirsuta that sneaked in with the lilaeopsis with the slime.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice display
I love how clear acrylic is, and a rimless display has such clean lines.
As for problems with algae its hard to say.A large tank like this would be hard to keep c02 levels high in all areas of the system. But this is new and open so you should be ok at this point on that. I would just do the dry fertz "IE" dosing with water changes and keep pruning and cleaning. Over time It should balance out to a system that has little algae. 
md


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks MD,
Where can I find info on the IE dry fertz and where do you buy them?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Woow subscribed. I like the look of this kind of tank.


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a sticky in the Fertilizer section of the forum explaining EI dosing which you can find here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

Many people get their ferts from a site called Planted Aquarium Fertilizer but you can also get them from other places like Green Leaf Aquariums. Once you read the link you might figure out places closer to home to get your ferts.

Tanks is looking great, especially with that sweet looking wood trim. Sure you will figure out the brown slim thing. Might be diatoms, but I'm not sure. Best


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Tank looks spectacular. Why are you using the plastic cover though?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Tank looks spectacular. Why are you using the plastic cover though?


I´m a bit lost here, which plastic cover are you referring to? the tank top is completely open.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerites would love this stuff ( algae ). Since it looks like you have a ram and Angels in the tank Amanos are out. You can also add otocinclus. They love that stuff as well. Depending on how long your lights are on and what type of water you are using and how often you change water and how often you feed will make the algae go wild. But If you add say 8 to 10 nerites they should have the tank clean in no time.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

Filete said:


> I´m a bit lost here, which plastic cover are you referring to? the tank top is completely open.


 
hahaha your tank and water is so clear that he thinks there is a plastic cover on it. :hihi: youve done a great job on the tank :red_mouth


is the water level all the way up to the rim?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

here is another pic, the water is 1/8¨ from the rim.
I have some small snails in a pond which do a pretty good job with algae but they reproduce too much, would it be a good idea to add some to the tank instead of nerites (I cant find them in LFS here).


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow the stand is amazing


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

I am looking at doing thes amse thing on a 120X60X60 glass tank, using a low flow sump and a cansiter as well.

With regards to the sump and bulkheads. What sizes are you using? 1" or 1.5" outflow and 3/4" returns?

Thanks



Filete said:


> The pump is a 2500 lph RIO, it has a check valve to avoid a spill in case of power failure. (see picture)
> The sump is on its side indeed, it will have double filtration of sponge and 100micron mat, two liters of Matrix, two liters of ceramic rings, spare space for chemical filtration and or water softeners... additional heaters for winter (now it only has a hydror 300w online) PH probe, I don´t like the online probe holders its one more place for a leak. level alarm, thermometer etc.
> the sump/canister duo gives me the possibility to keep the sump with fairly low GPH to lose as little co2 as possible, the canister keeps filtration, heating and UV during sump cleaning, and vice versa except for the UV. the sump is very good for diluting medication, excel, fertz, etc.
> The sump makes adding water a snap without messing with the scape and keeps the acrylic dryer/cleaner...


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

I officially have tank envy... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

tcampbell said:


> I am looking at doing thes amse thing on a 120X60X60 glass tank, using a low flow sump and a cansiter as well.
> 
> With regards to the sump and bulkheads. What sizes are you using? 1" or 1.5" outflow and 3/4" returns?
> 
> Thanks


I´m using 1¨ for both downflows (sump and Canister) and 3/4¨for the returns. 
On another tank i have 3/4 for all and it really could use the wider downflows.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

HouseofZoo said:


> I officially have tank envy... absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks, how is your new setup doing?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Pictures Update.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

tank close up, can anyone tell me the name of the fish climbing the rock on the right with black body and yellow head?


----------



## Mastyxs (Sep 13, 2010)

It's just a Chinese Algae Eater. Sometimes the "Golden" versions come out as Bicolors instead of just plain yellow. It almost makes it worth having it in the tank. Reminds me of my Bicolor blenny in my reef.


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice. I have a tank that's out in the open too and it's nice to see one done so well. Absolutely love the rimless look and your aqua scape is great. 

I thought when you added the angels it added a lot of something? Dimension ?  to the overall fish look. They just kinda pop in that tank! 

Sweet job!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

those algae eaters can get huge just so ya know... one came in to my lfs at like 6-7 inches


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> those algae eaters can get huge just so ya know... one came in to my lfs at like 6-7 inches


Are they safe to keep along with cardinals and GBRs?, they chase my SAE a lot!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

fish-n-pups said:


> Very nice. I have a tank that's out in the open too and it's nice to see one done so well. Absolutely love the rimless look and your aqua scape is great.
> 
> I thought when you added the angels it added a lot of something? Dimension ? to the overall fish look. They just kinda pop in that tank!
> 
> Sweet job!


Thanks. Its not actually outside, its indoors. but theres a lot of glass around it,

Angels are gone, they kept pulling out the plants from the turface. They now live in a friends tank,


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Mastyxs said:


> It's just a Chinese Algae Eater. Sometimes the "Golden" versions come out as Bicolors instead of just plain yellow. It almost makes it worth having it in the tank. Reminds me of my Bicolor blenny in my reef.


What do you mean by ¨almost worth having them¨?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

i have "heard" that they can catch a habit for sucking the slime off of other fish, but then again ive heard the same about SAE and plecos. just keep an eye out like you would with any other fish.


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

Give us an update! awesome tank!


----------

